# عايز اخد رايكو فى عقد عمل للسعودية هل هو كويس ولا فيه عيوب كتير ...



## محمد جابر بدير (18 مايو 2012)

عايز اخد رايكو فى عقد عمل للسعودية هل هو كويس ولا فيه عيوب كتير ... ارجو الرد بسرعة لان التاشيرة جاهزة


----------



## م.وسيم (18 مايو 2012)

انتا مهندس ولا فني؟ 
انا برأي العقد عبان .. 3500 ريال ما رح تشم شي منهم اخر الشهر ... يا دوب مصروفك ..

شوف شي افضل من هيك


----------



## أكرم لبنان (18 مايو 2012)

تعبان تعبان تعبان 
لا ترضى باقل من 8000


----------



## محمد جابر بدير (18 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على تعليقاتكم ... بس المشكلة انى محتاج السفر وكمان ظروف اليلد هنا مش متحسنة


----------



## hazemhany (18 مايو 2012)

انت خبرة ولا حديث التخرج يا بشمهندس ؟؟..الرقم كويس لو انت حديث تخرج ..ولكن ...اولا هو مش بيديك اي اجازات مع ان ليك عن كل سنة شهر مدفوع الأجر والتذاكر عليه ..هو بيقولك ان ملكش اجازات ولو هو وافق ع الأجازة مش هيدفعلك تذاكر ...بالأضافة للمصيبة الكبري انه هيسكنك مع عمال ..عارف يعني ايه مع عمال!!!! ....ازاي توافق ع العرض ده يا بشمهندس ..ده مهين جدا ليك ..وياريت تقولنا طبيعة عملك هتبقي ايه هناك ...بس نصيحتي ليك متطلعش بالشروط دي ..لأنهم بالشكل ده هيعملوك علي انك عبد او خادم مش مهندس خالص !!! ..فكر يا بشمهندس وبلاش الأستعجال ..احنا كلنا زيك ومش لاقيين بس اصبر ومترميش نفسك في النار..هما بيستغلوا الظروف اللي احنا فيها عشان يحققوا اكبر مكاسب ...ربنا ينتقم منهم يارب


----------



## علاء الصراف (18 مايو 2012)

الراتب قليل جدا وكان انك بتشتغل ببلاش وماتسوى الغربة على هذا المرتب


----------



## محمد جابر بدير (18 مايو 2012)

انا مهندس لكن قضيت خدمة عسكرية 3 سنين فترة ضابط احتياط وخارج طبعا فى ظروف صعبة وحال البلد واقف وكله عايز خبرة ... انا قاعد بقالى 9 شهور من بعد الجيش مافيش حاجة .... دة ال ممكن مخلينى مستعجل شوية .... لكن بقول ان ممكن هناك ربنا يسهل واشوف حاجة احسن منها واكتسب خبرة كمان .... وكمان المشكلة انى عملت الكشوفات الصحية وعملت النت ....... اشكركم على افادتكم انا صليت استخارة وربنا يسهل ويقدم ال فيه الخير


----------



## hazemhany (18 مايو 2012)

حرام والله ترضي بالعرض ده يا بشمهندس..انت كده مش بتأزي نفسك وبس ..انت كمان بتأذي زمايلك المهندسين اللي هنا ..لأن ده بيثبت للسعوديين اننا عبيد وبنرضي بأي حاجة..ولو جيه المرة اللي جاية وعرض 2000 ريال وتنام في الشارع هيلاقي اللي يرضي بده ..وفكرة انك تلاقي عرض احسن هناك انساها لأنه عمره ما هيرضي ينقلك كفالة ..فكر تاني يا هندسة


----------



## ahmedfigo87 (18 مايو 2012)

اوعا توافق على العرض ده عشان حاجات كتيرة اوى 
دا عرض مهين جدا للمهندسين عامة وليك انت مخصوص - ياسيدى دا الناس بيجيلها عرض بـاكتر من كدهومش بتوافق .تخيل انت بقا هتوافق على الحاجات دى كلها حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك والله 
غير كمان العقد المهين ده اسأل عن الشركة كويس اوى
الاستعجال ده معناه انهم مش بيدوك فرصة تسأل وتستشير عشان توافق قبل ميتعرفو على حقيقتهم .
دى اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااانة اقسم بالله


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (18 مايو 2012)

صيغة العقد تدل على أن صاحب العمل محترف فى النصب على العمال الأجانب


----------



## engazab13 (19 مايو 2012)

اولا السلام عليكم
انا مهندس زميلك ومعرفكش بس هنصحك بظهر الغيب ويريت تسمع الكلام وبلاش الاتكال
العقد ده انا مشفتش اسوء منه ولو ب10000الاف ريال ارفض برضه حتى لو التاشيره على الجواز
اتق الله فى نفسك
على فكره انا فى السعوديه براتب اكتر منك حجات بسيطه
بس اوعى تبص للفلوس بس
فين الاجازه السنويه شهر مدفوع الاجر
بدل سكن او سكن مناسب للمهندس
مواصلاتك
العمل 8 ساعات
ارمى العقد ده ارجوك حتى لو التاشيره طلعت واستلفت فلوس عشانها
توكل على الله واسمع الكلم
والله دى نصيحه وبجد لازم تسمع الكلام ارجوووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (20 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم.....
انا اعمل في السعودية لاكثر من خمس سنوات .......
العقد بالنسبة لك كحديث التخرج كويس و لكن اسال هل في اوفر تايم و لا لا و ليك استقدام و لا لا و شهر الاجازة يكون مدفوع الاجر

بالنسبة للاخوة اللي بيعلقوا علي تذاكر السفر يا ريت يقراوا العقد كويس و خلي بالك كل العقود بيكون مكتوب فيها اجازة 15 يوم و بعدين خلي بالك في خلال شهور قليلة سينتهي نظام الاستعباد الكفالة و تكون حر في العمل في اي مكان
حاول تخليه يعطيلك بدل سكن و يكون في زيادة سنوية


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (20 مايو 2012)

engazab13 قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس زميلك ومعرفكش بس هنصحك بظهر الغيب ويريت تسمع الكلام وبلاش الاتكال
> العقد ده انا مشفتش اسوء منه ولو ب10000الاف ريال ارفض برضه حتى لو التاشيره على الجواز
> اتق الله فى نفسك
> ...



طيب اكتر منه بحاجات بسيطة ؟؟؟ لي مستني في السعودية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hazemhany (20 مايو 2012)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> طيب اكتر منه بحاجات بسيطة ؟؟؟ لي مستني في السعودية ؟؟؟؟



يا بشمهندس ..انت مقريتش باقي كلامه ليه ..بيقولك ان الراتب مش كل حاجة ..يعني لو افترضنا انه هيرضي بالراتب ده ..بس ميرضاش ببقية الشروط المذلة في العقد ..زي ان التذاكر عليه لو وافق ع الأجازة ..والسكن مع العمال وكما من غير تأثيث ..واكيد المواصلات هتبقي اتوبيس مع العمال ..فهمت ولا لأ يا هندسة


----------



## hazemhany (20 مايو 2012)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> طيب اكتر منه بحاجات بسيطة ؟؟؟ لي مستني في السعودية ؟؟؟؟



يا بشمهندس ..انت مقريتش باقي كلامه ليه ..بيقولك ان الراتب مش كل حاجة ..يعني لو افترضنا انه هيرضي بالراتب ده ..بس ميرضاش ببقية الشروط المذلة في العقد ..زي ان التذاكر عليه لو وافق ع الأجازة ..والسكن مع العمال وكما من غير تأثيث ..واكيد المواصلات هتبقي اتوبيس مع العمال ..فهمت ولا لأ يا هندسة


----------



## mosavip (20 مايو 2012)

عقد العمل هذا سيىء جدا أنا عايش بالسعودية وأعرف الأمور هنا ماشية أزاى وأنت مش هتعرف تعيش وتحوش من الراتب دة. ونصيحة لك خلى أى عقد عمل لمدة سنة واحدة فقط وليس سنتان


----------



## msmsm (20 مايو 2012)

خلاصة الموضوع سيدنا ..................لوحالك على الجنت وما فيش عندك خبرة يعنى زيرو طبعا بعد الجيش .................فنصيحة اخ انطلق الى عالم المغامرة بس لازم تتوقع الأسوأ دائما فيما هو آت ...................يعنى ما تحدعش نفسك وتمنيها بالأمانى فالمقدمات تورث المتواليات . ثانيا لو عندك استعداد تتغلم وترفع مستوى خبراتك يبقى اعتبره مرحلة انتقالية ............بس حسيت انك انتقلت الى مستوى افضل وتمكنت من امورك ...............وده بعد2 سنة مثلا ................على الفور ابحث عما يليق وصعد من هامش مطالباتك عند سعادته علىى التوازى ان استجاب وحسن لك وضعك يبقى خير لك وعليك ....................وان لم يستجب شلوط فى ...........................واول رحلة تكون انتهت استعد للتالية


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (20 مايو 2012)

hazemhany قال:


> يا بشمهندس ..انت مقريتش باقي كلامه ليه ..بيقولك ان الراتب مش كل حاجة ..يعني لو افترضنا انه هيرضي بالراتب ده ..بس ميرضاش ببقية الشروط المذلة في العقد ..زي ان التذاكر عليه لو وافق ع الأجازة ..والسكن مع العمال وكما من غير تأثيث ..واكيد المواصلات هتبقي اتوبيس مع العمال ..فهمت ولا لأ يا هندسة



يا هندسة تذاكر السفر عليه لو لم ينجح في فترة الاختبار او عايز ينزل قبل ما ينتهي العقد؟؟؟
اقرا الشروط كويس يا مهندس؟؟


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (20 مايو 2012)

msmsm قال:


> خلاصة الموضوع سيدنا ..................لوحالك على الجنت وما فيش عندك خبرة يعنى زيرو طبعا بعد الجيش .................فنصيحة اخ انطلق الى عالم المغامرة بس لازم تتوقع الأسوأ دائما فيما هو آت ...................يعنى ما تحدعش نفسك وتمنيها بالأمانى فالمقدمات تورث المتواليات . ثانيا لو عندك استعداد تتغلم وترفع مستوى خبراتك يبقى اعتبره مرحلة انتقالية ............بس حسيت انك انتقلت الى مستوى افضل وتمكنت من امورك ...............وده بعد2 سنة مثلا ................على الفور ابحث عما يليق وصعد من هامش مطالباتك عند سعادته علىى التوازى ان استجاب وحسن لك وضعك يبقى خير لك وعليك ....................وان لم يستجب شلوط فى ...........................واول رحلة تكون انتهت استعد للتالية



كلام موزون يا هندسة 
لا فض فوك ...... عين العقل


----------



## hazemhany (20 مايو 2012)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> يا هندسة تذاكر السفر عليه لو لم ينجح في فترة الاختبار او عايز ينزل قبل ما ينتهي العقد؟؟؟
> اقرا الشروط كويس يا مهندس؟؟


والله انا قرأته كويس ..بيقول انه ليه 15 يوم اجازة في السنة مش هيخدهم الا في نهاية العقد ..يعني قبل نهاية العقد بشهر ممكن ياخد الشهر ده اجازة ..انما مالوش اجازة في السنة الأولي ..ولو صاحب الشغل وافق عليها ..يبقي التذاكر ع الموظف الغلبان ..ياريت انت اللي تقرأ كويس ...ده زائد بقية الشروط المجحفة اللي في العقد اللي انت معلقتش عليها زي السكن والمواصلات ..


----------



## محمد جابر بدير (20 مايو 2012)

ابقى ورينا عقد يا هندسة بتاع الشهر دة ، بس مجبهوش بقا لواحد طالع على خبرة 10 سنين ، او حد قريبك هناك بعتلك عقد ملفوف بريش نعام ال انت بتنام عليه كل يوم دة


----------



## mohamed Aied (20 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس محمد جابر عقد العمل ده مهين جداً وأرجوك لا تقبل بهذا العرض وأصبر شوية هتلاقى عروض أحسن من كده لأنك لو قبلت هذا العرض هضر نفسك
ودى نصيحة من ناس سافرت وتعمل بالمملكة والراتب ضعييف جداً والله هتلاقى عروض أفضل من كده بكتير ولا تستعجل خصوصاً وإنك مهندس تكيف وتبريد
جلوسك فى مصر وأنت مش شغال أفضل من سفرك بهذا العقد
صدقنى السفر عايز صبر شوية وهيجلك رزقك لحد عندك


----------



## engazab13 (21 مايو 2012)

*الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم 
تصديقا لكلامى هذه صوره عقد قارن بينها وبين عقدك
واخيرا اتق الله فى نفسك*
*مع العلم بوجود عقودافضل من ذلك بكثيييييير
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد*


----------



## hazemhany (22 مايو 2012)

هي دي العقود يا بشمهندس عزب ...مش اخينا دي اللي جايله عقد عبودية وفرحان بيه !


----------



## مخاوى الذيب (22 مايو 2012)

انا اقول يا باش مهندس دام انك صليت استخاره توكل على الله واشتغل ولا تسمع كلام زيد ولا عبيد اللى ايده فى النار مش مثل اللى ايده فى الماء ..توكل على الله واشتغل والله معاك


----------



## شريف عبداللطيف (22 مايو 2012)

اخى الكريم شغل الميكانيكا فى السعودية قليل ومعظم مهندسين الميكانيكا بيجوا السعودية على رواتب ضعيفة طبعا العقد سىء ولكن لو عايز تيجى تعالى جرب سنة واتعرف على اوضاع البلد ونظامها وحاول تشوف مكان افضل او فيزة افضل وتعمل عمرة وحج وتنزل مصر والسنة بتعدى بسرعة ومصر لسة قدامها سنة على ماتظبط الاوضاع


----------



## mustafatel (23 مايو 2012)

don't do it


----------

